# Help! My diapers smell like a wet dog!



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

I've been using cloth diapers for about a month now. About 2 weeks ago, my diapers started coming out of the wash smelling like a wet dog. I use prefolds, bummis covers, some aio's and fuzzi bunz. I wash everything together. Cold soak, hot wash with regular Sun detergent, 2 rinses. I wash every other day, so it's not like they are sitting in the pail for a week building up stink.

Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I know diapers can build up smells after a while, but should it happen after only two weeks?

Thanks!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I am a bit puzzled by this and was waiting to see if anyone else had any ideas, but you need a bump before you fall off the front page.

As a general rule,I kinda like wet dog smell. :LOL But I don't think I would want it on my dipes, and I'm not sure where it would come from. Wet dog is the musty smell of wet fur (so wet wool can have wet dog smell), so I am not sure where that is coming from on your dipes. Have you tried a little TTO in the wash, or a vinegar rinse?


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

How are you drying the diapers? Maybe they're not getting completely dry, and the moisture is causing mildew to grow? I like to dry my diapers until they're dry, not damp, and then dry them just a little bit longer to sterilize them.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

I have this recurring problem, and I've solved it by stripping the diapers. It seems to really be coming from my hemp Rumpsters, but it permeates the others so they all get stripped. Which I do by just hot rinsing over and over and over again!

It's really a disgusting smell. At least in my household, it goes somewhat beyond the wet dog, and into something even worse but indescribable...


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I think the biggest problem with stink is detergent buildup. What I would do is first wash your washer. If you have a front loader turn it on a long load on hot water and put about a cup of vinegar. If you have a standard washer fill up to the highest water setting on hot and add a couple cups of vinegar and make sure to wash around the bucket were the water doesn't hit. This will stip your washer of any soap gunk, and if you've never done it prepare to be disguisted!! You would be suprised how much crud lives in there. Then you need to strip your diapers. Do 2 or 3 hot washes, only the first with a very very small bit of detergent. Wash on hot untill you see NO suds at all. You may need to even do more washes than that. You can add some vinegar to a cycle to help get rid of excess detergent.

What kind of detergent are you using and how much? If you have a front loader, you only need about a tablespoon, and if you have a traditional maybe twice that much. Doesn't seem like much but diapers don't need much to get clean.

THis I"m sure will take care of your stink problem. It's probably a good idea to periodically wash your washer and strip your diapers. Try adding a couple drops of TTO per load too, that will help keep them fresh.

HTH!


----------

